# Embezzlement charges dismissed against former Va. game warden



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

http://hamptonroads.com/2008/04/embezzlement-charges-dismissed-against-former-va-game-warden



> RICHMOND
> 
> Felony embezzlement charges were dismissed today against a former state game warden who had been accused of illegally spending state funds for personal use, including a 2004 African safari.
> 
> ...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like somebody stuck the public with the cost of a once in a lifetime hunting trip.
How does one go about getting a job like that?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Sounds like somebody stuck the public with the cost of a once in a lifetime hunting trip.
> How does one go about getting a job like that?


I don't know. They had a BIG thing on this several years ago and a detailed 52 report of the goodies we all bought for a few in the VDGIF. They cleaned house over it and now we're just getting to the trials. I'm sorry but I can't see how you're smart enough to be a top person in the VDGIF but you can't figure out that a state paid hunting trip isn't right? So if your boss says go buy anything you want with the state credit card you're off the hook is what I get from this.


Wonder if they have 2 more of these laying around?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

The ex-director got off like the rest. 

http://www.wvec.com/news/topstories/stories/wvec_top_060508_dgif_trial.1c58b9a.html#


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

That is absolute total B.S.!!!!!!!! :rant:  :mmph:

That's it... I'm done... I'm *NOT* going to hunt in Virginia. I'll go out of state from now on.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

ButchA said:


> That is absolute total B.S.!!!!!!!! :rant:  :mmph:
> 
> That's it... I'm done... I'm *NOT* going to hunt in Virginia. I'll go out of state from now on.


 If it was really ok why did they repay the money? :zip:


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> If it was really ok why did they repay the money? :zip:


'Cause they got caught with their hands in the cookie jar, and figured they wouldn't get into trouble. In their minds, they were _above the law_. The whole thing just makes me sick and give the state of VA such a black eye that will take years to heal. :mmph:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

This should help explain how things work in Richmond.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

BB,

Yer right dang good !! 

I'm gunna be waiting with great anticipation to see yer rendition of the "infamous Pigslayer" with his trusty sidekick "Hokieman" when Deer Season finally rolls around and the rubber once again meets the road with the Deer Doggers !! lmao :smile_red_bike:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Sportsmen and sportswomen from across Virginia have banded together to form the Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance. www.vahda.org We are rabbit, deer, ****, bear, fox, coyote, squirrel and quail, and waterfowl hunting dog owners. We are Sportsmen that hunt with dogs but know that this is a fight for the survival of all hunting, as we know it! This Alliance seeks to get every Hunt Club and Hunting group to join us in the fight to save our Heritage of hunting with Dogs in Virgina by sending us their membership list and the largest donation possible. No donation is too small. This is a joining of groups NOT a replacement for any group or club. We will work together and be stronger! 

Hunting with hounds has been targeted in Virginia. The DGIF has proposed to undertake a dangerous hound study with Virginia Tech. It is of the up most importance that all hunting dog sportsman and sportswomen be made aware and ask to join Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance. Join our fight and preserve your way of hunting for future generations. 

We still have a great deal to do. Our heritage and very culture are under serious attack. The Department of Game and Inland Fisheries has advanced the timetable for its hunting dog study. Focus groups that were to have met “after the first of the year” have already finished up and they are currently holding private stakeholder meetings to form a predetermine outcome. HSUS president Wayne Parcelle has taken a personal interest in the study and has requested his anti-animal rights friends to get involved. While they call us alarmist, we fight to protect our heritage; they are working very hard to destroy our tradition of hunting with hounds. Wardens are telling hunters every day that “they” are going to end hunting with dogs in Virginia within five years! 

The Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance (VHDA) has repeatedly asked officials of the Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries (DGIF) why they felt it necessary to “study” our tradition of hunting with hounds. The initial responses to this question were that they had been receiving an increased number of complaints concerning the use of hounds in Virginia. DGIF at one point stated on their web site that they had 906 complaints, but were vague about whether it was during one year or one guns season or just how long. We now know that 500 of those complaints were “road hunting” complaints, many were not from counties where deer or bear are hunted with hounds! 

It is clear that the Department of Game and Inland Fisheries has inflated the dog complaint numbers by a factor of 10. Even these figures are inflated because they include information from urban localities that do not allow any hunting and many of which have no open land on which to hunt if it were allowed. Richmond City, Petersburg, Charlottesville, Harrisonburg figures are all included in DGIF’s data. No explanation has been given as to why some data elements are listed for towns and not included under a county or City. 

The Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries would not be releasing detailed figures if they had not been forced to do so by the Freedom of Information Act! These are uninvestigated complaints, not tickets or convictions. They are complaints about a dog on someone’s property! DGIF wants to tar you with every complaint they receive! 


If you want to save your heritage: we need EVERYONE to do the following: 

1. Get your hunt club to send us their mailing list with email addresses! Tell everyone you hunt with or know to go to our website www.vahda.org and JOIN NOW! 

2. Send Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance a donation now and ask your club to send a donation to help with this fight. 

We must get our fellow hunters to help now. Please don’t wait for someone else to act. It will only take a few minutes for you to phone your General Assembly members. Even more helpful would be a personal visit to discuss your concerns face to face. 

The future of Hound Hunting in Virginia is up to you! Get in the Fight or loose your rights!!

Sincerely, 

THE VIRGINIA HUNTING DOG ALLIANCE BOARD OF DIRECTORS 

Free Membership being offered to all Virginia Hunters who sign up online, go and join today www.vahda.org.

Thanks for Your Support.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> *2. Send Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance a donation now and ask your club to send a donation to help with this fight. *
> 
> 
> THE VIRGINIA HUNTING DOG ALLIANCE BOARD OF DIRECTORS
> ...


----------

